

The Evolution of a Landing Page - vanstee
http://blog.assemblymade.com/the-evolution-of-a-landing-page-1

======
gk1
1\. If you're going to share something related to a product, it's a good idea
to have a link to that product.

2\. Even better if the product site isn't down:
[http://buckets.io/](http://buckets.io/)

3\. Would've loved to read _why_ it evolved the way it did, rather than just
an animation without any context.

